# ACT: LBG, Sun Dec 23



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZ6AoCAAACZfgAAQQIVKEDCmkAA/79+gMADBhEwg0p6hsk9RoNpR7SeoYNNGmmExMmAgaYNU/KamTU9TaR+lGQAAIwWVruQoVgMPtivo10gXUIoF/6NxWRenlcpY68I74s3rd1XtjrFi08V8++Xv1aFmgg7CZkHb/HO21idQWjpt3PNCYFRDUoHJGpy+lDpcZYaUd12Ay4HJaLeZ9CCeWD3jVkEA04o0MeHZSzfPu8ezMkzm0QwmlBUhF7kEIGAgr2tlhlI01abneLxcJCZxqgc5rafVKSDsrmm0VrhJhf9L4ANWrEWssTGQRu3w4fxdyRThQkJ6AoCA


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

Saying 'farewell' to them Red? I will be interested to see how they go, as it is the closest I will come to chasing them fo a bit.

Tight Lines

Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaMfF5EAADDfgAAQUKeACoAwGCo/7/+gMADjAajRojCnqA02p5QaPU9JoYaGTIGRiDEyaGmBKmCTQFP1TNDQIwJpi+KSEJ9nhv2fnRVpaUezwtj2txdfaDtUkRkDXBKDKMdjRhkTHQoF561efOodkrFHQJ5S0MLUSJhNCaDqaCkm0xQjjY5K9mEYZZkgt7FWrG4SUNlTCeoFyK4b5gKqseos6pBZqQP+Sd6M3BqbNIwJYoLBq34zJ90q9C5DapmGmQaYfSlJcEgGopPAK3W8YxfMqZvlk376fLGtwiJVEeHtV4dbWiWtb6MJOgxZYS8I0KES9jl7+5zvcEGU+C7kinChIUY+LyI=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfzyJAoAAAvbgAAQQAECABiAP2fXACAAVETQNDTIACKfkk0aYnlNHohEFBZ0UlYwWn6aUEgk9VWNHPe1sh2q/KbtgyZoDAQ0shTZv6MPRkC9b4jQvi7kinChIfnkSBQ=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry Leigh I'm an unlikely starter for this one, Squidette arrived in town today and I think I'll be in trouble if I go fishing early in the morning tomorrow 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZGmX30AAA/XgAAQQAUQAhiAP+/foCAAZDUxT1NDJoBoxHqCVT1Noh6jQBiAICBDqsNBpQV7u+fG96BXNdNYykRFCfUue781Bh2wTcqhtTphanAiUYG5nJMa2Oj1fty3yAlZEHBjJtyvPCF0gYcgqjMK5EOPpEHvt/F3JFOFCQkaZffQ


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Red,

These are the type of days when we pull out the Adventure Islands and all go sailing!

Bart70


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWc8GTVUAAAiVgECBASCv7Z0gIABIap4mo0Y1PUzTUIj0mhoAAMSNj5stSLVXTpYVIdkbk83W+kjmGPpZNPTGN+31LOqQUGT6euMpAKHRSxYByP4u5IpwoSGeDJqq


----------



## Jon (Sep 21, 2007)

end up going for a fish this morning red or are you still going this early afternoon. the weather looks great from my house.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I would join you, but I have a date with a secret little mountain stream.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXrC9oYAABPfgAAQYGFIEJCcGAA/756gIABkRU9iaFNDNJmkPQPSeqDVDIyNDENDBGEPIQVoboei1XudXbLEw5Mr8ipHLNBL7pnigC4PLWLd1sWqlISFffbmni4bMIGXUorN6YOQBnIn9cQrcWBzbJGYVaNyGA4SX66woR+LuSKcKEg9YXtDAA==


----------

